# Happy Birthday Pearly !



## Gillian M (Jul 14, 2016)

Dearest @Pearly 







*Have a GREAT day!*​Lots of Love,
Gillian and the *TWO* Olis! (Oli my tort and Oli Kahn)


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy happy day!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 14, 2016)

Here's wishing you all the best. Hope you have a wonderful day!!​


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jul 14, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!


----------



## kathyth (Jul 14, 2016)

Hope you have a fantastic birthday!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday to one of our most thoughtful members, @Pearly


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy birthday, you've been such a great help! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Carol S (Jul 14, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 14, 2016)

Wszystkiego najlepszego zokazji urodzin! . Much love and happiness dear Pearly .


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorry I'm a bit late Ewa but a very Happy Birthday to you and hope you had a lovely day and did something special to celebrate!


----------



## CathyNed (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday Pearly...


----------



## Eric Phillips (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 14, 2016)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 15, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> Sorry I'm a bit late Ewa but a very Happy Birthday to you and hope you had a lovely day and did something special to celebrate!


A lovely post, @Lyn!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 15, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Dearest @Pearly
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jacqui said:


> Happy happy day!





Yvonne G said:


> Here's wishing you all the best. Hope you have a wonderful day!!​





Linhdan Nguyen said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!





kathyth said:


> Hope you have a fantastic birthday!
> 
> View attachment 180194





ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Birthday to one of our most thoughtful members, @Pearly





John Franzwa said:


> Happy birthday, you've been such a great help! Hope you have a great day!





Carol S said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY.





Kori5 said:


> Wszystkiego najlepszego zokazji urodzin! . Much love and happiness dear Pearly .





Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> View attachment 180248





Lyn W said:


> Sorry I'm a bit late Ewa but a very Happy Birthday to you and hope you had a lovely day and did something special to celebrate!





CathyNed said:


> Happy Birthday Pearly...





Eric Phillips said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!





N2TORTS said:


>





christinaland128 said:


> Have a great birthday!
> View attachment 180286


Thank You ALL!!! So much! Yep! I'm 50! It's official! Stopped dying my hair to make a better fit with the AARP

it was one of my "over-the-hump" resolutions. The idea was to have gray very short hair (so I don't have to mess with it, start wearing bright red lipstick and become this eccentric old lady who does whatever the heck she wants. Thank you All for my bday wishes and sweet comments. They made my day


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 15, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Thank You ALL!!! So much! Yep! I'm 50! It's official! Stopped dying my hair to make a better fit with the AARP
> View attachment 180324
> it was one of my "over-the-hump" resolutions. The idea was to have gray very short hair (so I don't have to mess with it, start wearing bright red lipstick and become this eccentric old lady who does whatever the heck she wants. Thank you All for my bday wishes and sweet comments. They made my day


A very nice pic! GOD bless. And once again....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 15, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> A very nice pic! GOD bless. And once again....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


Thank you Sweetheart


----------

